# Gold Earth And The Sikh Way Of Life (from The Sikh Sailor Blog)



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2010)

Gold Earth and the Sikh way of life

According to recent news reports the Delhi Sikh Gurudwara Management Committee (DSGMC) plans to clad the walls of the Gurudwara Bangla Sahib with gold, the cost of which will be approximately 24 crores rupees. This money is being raised from monetary and gold donations from the Sikh sangat and the general public. Many people are excited about the idea of having Gurudwara Bangla Sahib covered with gold and it will be to Delhi what the Harmandir Sahib Gurudwara or Golden Temple is to Amritsar. 

At one level this step represents the prosperity of the Sikh public, who despite many hardships and setbacks in the last few decades, have persevered. They have become the leaders in all walks of life, especially in Politics and Business. It is matter of great honor that the Prime Minister of India, Dr. Manmohan Singh is considered one of the most intelligent, honest and respected politicians in the world today. The Sikhs are also respected by the wider public for their straight nosed, hard-working, compassionate and pious way of life.

The middle class in India has made great advances and we are now considered to be on the path to become an economic and political powerhouse on the world stage. However, to achieve this goal we need to continue our advances in economic liberalization and creation of more jobs and wealth. We have a large young population which can either become a great liability or a great strength depending on the steps we take. In order to convert this opportunity into long-term prosperity we need to educate more children, both at the school and college levels. The Sikh public and DSGMC has made tremendous contributions in opening of secondary and high schools, Engineering and Medical colleges, Vocational Training institutes etc. Due to these steps a large section of our population is now getting a good education and a decent shot at meeting the demands of the new technological and global world.

At the same time, the children and young people need guidance and understanding of the elders to connect them to their faith and culture. In the age of fast computers, fast cars and fast food, we would like our children be grounded to the teachings of our Gurus. The message of the Sikh Gurus is to lead a Miri-Piri or Worldly-Saintly way of life. They would like us to prosper, lead a comfortable life and enjoy the fruits of the Creator. But at the same time they would like us to remember that these are due to the blessings and grace of the Divine. Guru Teg Bahadur ji said,

Jo nar dukh mae dukh nai manae
Sukh suanio aar bhae nahi jake
Kanchan matti manae
Aarkh sog te rahe niharo
Nahi maan apmana
Gur Kirpa jai nar ko keeni
Tae ek jugat pachani
Nanak leen bhaeo gobind seon
Jo paani sang paani    

Those who are not sad in sorrow
And neither live in riches nor in fear
Consider Gold and Earth the same
While accepting good and bad times
Are neither worried about slander or praise
Live their life in Divine’s grace and blessings
Those who accept and live such a way of life
Merge their soul with the Eternal Light
As when water mixes with water

So in light of such teachings, what is our duty as Sikhs today. How do we spread the message of Sikhi and pay homage the great souls that sacrificed their lives and families so that we could lead a comfortable life. In every lifetime, there comes a time when we are walking along a path and providence gives us a choice. There is a fork on the road and we can choose either path.

At one side, we have the choice to use this money and prosperity to improve the abode of our Guru, the Bangla Sahib Gurudwara. We can show the world, how much we care about our Guruji and their teachings. We can make it look so good that it will be a marvel of the world and people would come from far off places to take a look at our gift to our Guru. Our collective chests will swell with pride when people will look at awe at our capabilities of raising money and creating another golden Gurudwara.

At the other side, we have a choice to use this money and prosperity to improve the abode of our Waheguru, this Earth. We can show the world, how much we care about Waheguru jis creation and his children. We can touch and improve so many lives in our country that it will be a marvel of the world and people will come from far off places to come and visit our gift to our Akal Purakh, our Highest Guru. Our collective chests will swell with pride when people come to visit our nation. They will be grateful to our capabilities of raising money to educate the poor, feed the hungry and help the downtrodden. Our people, will be thankful to the Sikhs for they would have lived to the high ideals set our Guru ji to fight for improving the lives of not just our Sikh brothers and sisters but also Waheguru jis children that belong to other religions too.

Yes, we could do both and there is nothing wrong with that. We have all right to build and expand our Gurudwaras for the comfort of our community. But we should maintain a balance, in what is required and what is going overboard just to feed our egos. By focusing our minds and money mainly in one direction we can achieve better goals and truly stand up and spread our Guru ji’s teachings. Our heart’s need to turn into gold and not our bodies, that is the way of the true Khalsa.

All I ask of you is to stop for second and think about it, and think hard. Ask yourself about this choice, because while the decisions are being made by people in power, our Guru jis taught us that the power is with the Sarbat Khalsa. Each and every Sikh has the power to make their own choice and voice their concerns. Let’s have a debate and let the panth decide what is best in a peaceful and democratic fashion. So if you make a choice, please voice it, let is be known that you shall not stand down. Guru Gobind Singh ji said,

Chirian to mein baaz tudaun
Gidran to mein sher banaun
Sawa lakh se ek ladaun
Tabe Gobind Singh Naam kahaun.    

Sparrow make he fight an eagle
Goat when he make into lion
One when he make fight a million
Then shall he earn the name of Gobind Singh


----------

